# Help identify this bottle please.



## donf4540 (Nov 9, 2020)

Help identify this bottle please.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 9, 2020)

Early 1920's soda...


----------



## donf4540 (Nov 9, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Early 1920's soda...


Thanks,
I found that L T Carpenter & Son were bottling in Cumberland during the '20s but haven't been able to find any information as to what types of bottles they made.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 9, 2020)

It's definitely some sort of soda.  They would have contracted a glasshouse to make the bottle.  If you can tell us any small lettering that might be around the base edge or base of the bottle, we might be able to tell you a year and a glasshouse.


----------



## donf4540 (Nov 9, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> It's definitely some sort of soda.  They would have contracted a glasshouse to make the bottle.  If you can tell us any small lettering that might be around the base edge or base of the bottle, we might be able to tell you a year and a glasshouse.


----------



## donf4540 (Nov 9, 2020)

O K , these are the best pics I have at the moment. Thanks


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 9, 2020)

Is there something embossed in little letters to the left of Cumberland?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 9, 2020)

*Don . . . The best way to get a response to your question is to TRANSCRIBE the bottle's embossments here.  IOW, write it out instead of relying on your images of the embossments.*


----------



## donf4540 (Nov 10, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Is there something embossed in little letters to the left of Cumberland?


There are none that I can see. I took a few more pics. There is just a dash mark _ right after the s in fluid ozs,





Harry Pristis said:


> *Don . . . The best way to get a response to your question is to TRANSCRIBE the bottle's embossments here.  IOW, write it out instead of relying on your images of the embossments.*





Harry Pristis said:


> *Don . . . The best way to get a response to your question is to TRANSCRIBE the bottle's embossments here.  IOW, write it out instead of relying on your images of the embossments.*


Thank you. The best that I can tell is there are no letters embossed
embossed to the left of Cumberland. Just the line from bottom to the top of the bottle.


----------



## donf4540 (Nov 10, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Is there something embossed in little letters to the left of Cumberland?





Harry Pristis said:


> *Don . . . The best way to get a response to your question is to TRANSCRIBE the bottle's embossments here.  IOW, write it out instead of relying on your images of the embossments.*


Thanks for the advice. I am sorry for clogging up the thread with too many files. After looking again I found some letters & numbers just below the 6 1/2 Fluid OZs mark right below the   1/2  FL    appear to be either 856,  B56, or  8 S C.  I'll add another pic or two. The picture quality is not so great. Maybe someone can make something out of it. Also, the inside bottom of the bottle is uneven looks to be a third piece. 





 
I'm trying to find out a little about the history and the fair market value of the bottle.


nhpharm said:


> Is there something embossed in little letters to the left of Cumberland?


----------

